# Its a date



## polo_princess

Soooooooooo we've booked our wedding today for the 21st August 2010 at 3.00pm :happydance: :happydance:

Finally feels real again now!!

Just wanted to share with you guys becuse im excited but we arent telling anyone just yet, so if your on my facebook please dont mention it until youve seen me "announce" it :flower:


----------



## Jo

:happydance:
I'll write it in my diary ;)


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats on setting the date


----------



## nessajane

Congrats :yipee:


----------



## helen1234

is this the secret the bestest secret???.

what fab news, thats it now you got to get your list of to do's now and start ticking em off

xxx


----------



## honey08

awwwwwwww massive congrats :dance:


----------



## polo_princess

helen1234 said:


> is this the secret the bestest secret???.
> 
> what fab news, thats it now you got to get your list of to do's now and start ticking em off
> 
> xxx

:rofl: I knew youd find it eventually Helen!!

The only thing on my to do list so far is get married :muaha:


----------



## Linzi

congrats love :) x


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Congrats!


----------



## Sovereign

Brilliant news x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats x


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: huge congratulations holly! thats fab :wohoo: so happy for you honey :D xxx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Lol I'm sooo nosey! Seen the "secret" on fb and knew it would obviously be on here lol. 

CONGRATS

x


----------



## Sophie1205

Yayyyyy! Congrats :) :) xxxxx


----------



## ALY

:happydance: congratulations babes xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Ahhh so this is the secret!!! Knew it must be something to do with the wedding! Congrats hun - less than a year to go!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## muminlove

Yay congratulations! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Jem

Fab news!!!! x


----------



## danni2609

yay fab congrats!!!


----------



## mernie

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Chick21

Oh i understand now lol...congratulations!! xx
I wont say a word!! shhhh


----------



## x-amy-x

:D can i come? :lol:

Congrats hun! xxx


----------



## KatienSam

congratulations hun :) where have u booked for the ceremony to take place? xx


----------



## Tilly

Congrats :)


----------



## jackiea85

:happydance: congratulations :D x


----------

